# Yahoooooo! I is official...part II



## SemperEruditio (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been accepted to Whitefield! I can now balance out the heretical nonsense I have been exposed to at my current seminary with some good solid stuff. Yippee!! My wife thinks I'm spreading myself too thin but I am just fine working full time, attending seminary fulltime, studying for Whitefield, working on internship, practicing guitar, chugging along with trying to adopt, teaching myself latin, and still being a husband....not to mention I start Hebrew in the Fall at RTS....


----------



## matt01 (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree with your wife...


----------



## ReformedChapin (Feb 25, 2009)

sans nom said:


> I agree with your wife...



yeah...dude

balance your time out


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 25, 2009)

You want to be a chaplain... will the military accept anything from Whitefield?


----------



## Confessor (Feb 25, 2009)

SemperEruditio said:


> I have been accepted to Whitefield! I can now balance out the heretical nonsense I have been exposed to at my current seminary with some good solid stuff. Yippee!! My wife thinks I'm spreading myself too thin but I am just fine working full time, attending seminary fulltime, studying for Whitefield, working on internship, practicing guitar, chugging along with trying to adopt, teaching myself latin, and still being a husband....not to mention I start Hebrew in the Fall at RTS....



You're the man.

And I literally laughed out loud just at seeing the ridiculous collection of emoticons you put on there.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 25, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> You want to be a chaplain... will the military accept anything from Whitefield?



My M.Div is coming from an accredited school, Virginia Union University. Whitefield is because I need to demonstrate to the education committee that I are reformed. It is also for my own edification and that of the God's people. I have read quite a bit from reformed authors but Whitefield will provide the solid foundation I lack. Mine has been a hodge podge of reading. At least now it will be all flowing in the right direction.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## CNJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations, Frank!  

My pastor is the Whitefield President and I am so blessed to hear his preaching most every Sunday. 

Yes, the clue is balance and priorities. I just read the CT article on giving up blogging for lent. Don't know if I can do that,  but then I am taking only one Advanced Counseling class from Whitefield.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Feb 25, 2009)

careful. Don't do to much. But congrats.


----------

